# hitoriki battousai vs Onime-no-Kyō



## Id (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah two badass cara. 
Who would win?



VS


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 13, 2005)

Dude...use imageshack.

Anyhow...Kyo takes it, because...well Kyo is just a case study in killing things.


----------



## Quoll (Nov 13, 2005)

Kyo would definately take it if he has all the techniques from the end of the anime. But I think it would be pretty close swordsmanship-wise.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Nov 13, 2005)

Kyo in his original body or in Kyoshiro's body? in any one of them he would cut kenshin to pieces before the latter can even feel it. Biakara might be faster than Kenshin and still he was so slow compared to Kyo in Kyoshiro's body even in an early stage of the manga. 

Kyo wins and honestly Kenshin wont be able to withstand Suzako (The phoenix attack)


----------



## HollowDreamer (Nov 13, 2005)

Im going with the Battousai.


----------

